# lee safety prime problem



## ah141nj

Hi Guys,
Need some help. Last 2 nights using my Lee CTP, I have had intermittent problems with the safety prime. It puts the primer in sideways. Tonight I dremeled the primer arm. It still happened 2 times after. What is causing it? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## DevilsJohnson

*Sideways?!?!?!*

I don't use that press, is there a way of feeding the primers sideways? I use a Square Deal Dillon press for pistol calibers and the feed tube wont allow the primers to turn like that. Now I can get them backwards if I put them in that way but 90 degrees off is a whole new animal. 
THere are a few people using your press here that might be able to do you a lot more good than I can. I just can't understand how the primer is getting turned in the press.


----------



## kev74

I've got a Pro1000. Any time I have trouble with the priming system its due to dirt or powder gumming up the works. A good cleaning usually gets things back on track.

The priming system is the BIG weakness of the Lee presses.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Are the feed tubed over sized? are there different ones for large and small pistol primers? I've never seen one in operation adn was thinking about meting one so I could do rifle and pistol on one press but if the primer feed system is that much of a problem I'll spend the extra money and get a Dillon.


----------



## kev74

The primers sit in the flip tray and ride down a track to the priming mechanism. If you get a little dirt around the ram that seats the primer, the primers can hang up and misfeed. Usually they will just not feed, but sometimes they'll flip sideways if you try to force it too much.

The Dillon press is definitely better engineered, but the Lee gives you a lot of value for the price. A Dillon 550 will cost around $750 out the door with a die set and the required accessories. My Pro1000 cost less than $150. Aside form the primer set-up, the Lee presses are pretty slick - auto indexing, case feeder, $26 bullet feeder. But for that savings, you have a bit of a learning curve to put up with.

If my budget was unlimited, I'd have gone with the Dillon. But I'm happy with the Lee press so far.


----------



## fusil

Bonjour,
+1 for what kev74 said. Give it a clean.
fusil


----------



## Bisley

By any chance, are you using the feeder for large primers, with small primers?

The only time I have ever had a problem was when I inadvertently loaded SP primers into the LP feeder. Even then, it worked correctly most of the time. I have primed hundreds of cases with mine, with very few problems.


----------



## TOF

Use the dremel with great care.

As the others said foreign materials in the works and or incorrect size can cause your problem. Any oil in primer feed track can create problems also.

For those of you that use the Pro 1000: I insert primers on a seperate pass from powder and bullet because powder particles are the major problem with this press. If there is no powder present you can punch primers as fast as you can pull the handle. I can outrun a Dillon that doesn't have a $275 case feeder any day of the week and produce just as good ammo. Being able to keep your hand on the handle and only place a bullet each cycle is much faster and easier than placing a case then place a bullet and finally grab and pull the handle.

They all work but I like my Pro 1000. I think I would like the Loadmaster better though with it's 5 stations.

Now back to main topic.

tumbleweed


----------



## clanger

I don't recomend modifying a primer feed. 

It should either work or go back. 

Primers won't flip sideways for no reason. Crud/misfit is cause #1. Short stroke and a jam is cause #2 on some models. 

I was going to recomend sending it back to LEE for a replacement, but, it's been modified so.... 

Those parts are really cheap, order new from LEE. Prolly less than 12$ for all of them. Super fast service too from the online ordering.


----------



## clanger

http://www.leeprecision.com/cgi-data/instruct/90064.pdf

Note allignment dotted line...and crud comments. (pg. 2, upper left)


----------



## clanger

Also- not sure if this applies to LCT, but if my 1000 Pro "Index Zero" is off a touch it can cause primer seating/feed issues etc...


----------



## clanger

Did some more reaserch at LEE and found this about the CTP:



> Primer tipping or flipping is usually caused by a burr or nick in the slot of the ram where the primer arm and primer cup pass. This burr catches the primer cup and compresses the spring and when it suddenly snaps free, it causes the primer to tip or flip over.
> 
> You will find the burr at the point where the 1/4 " wide primer arm slot on the ram meets with the shell holder slot. Remove this burr with a file. It is easy to get at with the turret removed.
> 
> Another possibility is machining left on the inner diameter of the shell holder. With a small round file, you may smooth this area out if necessary.


----------



## Eliduc

I had a problem with primers loading out of the trigger device onto the floor or sideways into the primer cup. I cleaned the cup and arm as advised above and then a lite bulb lit up. I had installed an RCBS lockout die and seat/crimp die on my lee Classic turret not long ago. I remembered I had to fiddle with the other dies a little in the process to get everything adjusted right. I elevated the sizing die a bit leaving a wee space between the shell holder and sizing die and bingo! No more primer problem. They were set too tight and not allowing the primer trigger to elevate all the way. It was a hair too low. Probably not good for the die either. I used a Dillon 550 for awhile and I wouldn't trade their primer feeder for the Lee. What a pain to clear when something goes wrong which was often. In my opinion their pick up tube isn't as convenient or fast as the Lee flip tray either.


----------



## noylj

The primer system is a problem with all progressive presses, and I consider the LCT to be a partial progressive.
Go to the Load Master Zone--they should have lots of information.


----------

